# Bobby ~ 13 month old Gsd x



## Pammy Gsd (Oct 15, 2015)

*Bobby is looking for a home *















*Bobby is a 13 month Gsd x , he was previously in foster with children , cats and small furries .
He is a super little boy can be shy/wary of new situations . Great with people and dogs.
He is now in foster with 2 German Shepherds and settled really well . He is house trained .
Would benefit from some training , although he know's sit .
Ideal home would be with another dog .
Neutered , vaccinated .
In foster in Northants 
Home check & donation apply

Please e mail [email protected] for more details*


----------



## Pammy Gsd (Oct 15, 2015)

*Bobby found a home *


----------

